# Four or Five Necessities



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 27, 2004)

For all of you who have yet to create the perfect kitchen, I believe there are five or six necessities, not including a quality sink.  I invite all seasoned cooks on this site to give their views on this topic as well.

Now don't get me wrong.  There are many items that are very handy, and that a kitchen should have.  But when you are puting together your first kitchen, and you have very little money, these are what you buy first.

1.  One great multi-purpose knife, like a chef's knife
2.  One ten inch cast-iron fry pan, Lodge/Wagner/Griswold quality
3.  One 2 quart sauce pan, preferably high quality stainless try-ply steel
4.  One high quality cooktop with an accurate oven
5.  One stock-pot
6.  One 6 quart stainless try-ply steel covered  pot for soups and stews, or a similar sized dutch oven.

This, of course, does not include stiring spoons, spatulas, cake turners, tongs, whisks, etc.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## JRsTXDeb (Nov 27, 2004)

Agree with all the above. I need a good stock pot (??? size is best) and a quality dutch oven [hoping for a LeCrueset, since they are about $50 cheaper at the BX!]  Only thing I would add is that if there is a history of iron overload in family - either side - forget about the cast iron....no need to tempt fate.  [my soapbox!]   Am currently shopping for an alternative - hoping to find a good 14" skillet at restuarant supply - anodized, riveted etc....


----------



## Claire (Nov 27, 2004)

remember that you can usually do something small in a large pot, but there is no way you can fit a gallon into a quart container.  I would personally add a nonstick skillet, and this can be very cheap.  You just throw it away when it displeases you, they are so inexpensive.  Mom used to buy very cheap ones, then when summer came around and we went camping, they went along with us and she just threw them away at the end of the season (they'd cooked over open fires and were totally blackened).  Yes, I know the cast iron skillet supposedly can do everything and more than the teflon skillet, but I haven't had a lot of luck with cast iron (in humid areas they can rust, and every one I've owned has, no matter how I season, oil, etc) and they aren't real great on some electric stoves.  That teflon will see you through thick and thin, and when you toss it (I just did toss two after a bad cuban sandwich experience), you aren't going to shed any tears.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 27, 2004)

Goodweed:

This is hard to do!

I guess if you list a knife, you had better list a cutting board!  Then what do you take off the list to make room for it?

I would replace the cast iron skillet with a tri-ply stainless.  That's my preference.

BTW, you listed 6 items.  See, I told you this was hard!


----------



## subfuscpersona (Nov 27, 2004)

I would add stainless steel mixing bowls. One of them should fit comfortably in the 2 quart sauce pan so then you get a double boiler.


----------



## Claire (Nov 27, 2004)

Now that we're mentioning mixing bowls, rather than that I'd vote for a quart (actually two quart is better) pyrex measuring "cup".  It works for everything from mixing bowl to heating soups and stews.  

I lived in a very small travel trailer for 3 years, going from place to place, and had to pare my kitchen down to as little as possible.  People we'd run into were amazed that I continued to turn out good, mostly-from-scratch meals from my miniscule kitchen.  My staples for mixing/storing bowls were a 1, 2, 4, and 8 cup pyrex measuring cups.  I've mixed up pancake batter and made and baked casseroles in them, and they're great for nuking leftovers.   They pulled yeoman's duties, and are still in my kitchen today.


----------



## Claire (Nov 27, 2004)

If we're talking cutting boards, if you can only have one, go for a white plastic one (don't remember the name of the plastic, but you know what I mean), about a foot square.  The white is good (because it lets you know when something is wrong), but the plastic is what works in this case.  On a weekly basis I'd take the board and my coffee cups, and sanitize by soaking in a bleach solution.  Took care of the sink, any stained china or plastic products, and the cutting board in one fell swoop.


----------



## Claire (Nov 27, 2004)

If space is at a minimum, and cost is important, buy a set of very plain white corelle dinner ware.  It stood up to three years in a trailer, and with a nice set of napkins and such, look great.  You can buy lids for the bowls at outlet stores, and you have one more bonus.  Even now I love them for the fact that when my guest list outstraps my china, I can put these simple, thin, white plates on the table and they work (use one simple plate at every other place setting, or at strategically placed places among the china).  They are sturdy and thin (ironstone and other clay based settings are lovely, but take up a lot of space and are very fragile).  My baby sister bought this for me when I moved into the trailer, and I thank her for it on a regular basis.  It's still our "every day" dishes, and mixes with the good china very well.


----------



## Claire (Nov 27, 2004)

Oh, on the stockpot subject, do NOT buy aluminum.  I made that mistake the first time around and did not realize that it discolors and isn't good for anything with tomatoes in it.  It was a good quality, too; think I bought it at a restaurant supply store.  Ironically, when I sold everything I owned to go live on the road, all of my kitchen ware, even the cheap "mistake" knives and aluminum stock pot, were snatched up by a local restaurant owner!  Once we resettled, I bought a good quality stainless steel stock pot (not as big as the aluminum one, though), and am happier with it.


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Nov 27, 2004)

hmmm my kitchen stuff i have been using for a long time.  

1. 2 qt pot 
2. cast iron pan that is 12 inches wide 6 inches deep.
3. Flat non stick pan that is about 10 inches wide 
4. Chinese stove top. - big flame 8 inch high flames. 
5. 1 large knife  - my multi purpose knife about balde 4 inches high 6 1/2 inches long 
6. stock pot 

instead of buying a spatula, whisks, etc, get use to using chopsticks to cook everything


----------



## choclatechef (Nov 27, 2004)

No, no chopsticks.  If I had to eat with them I would starve to death, and if I had to cook with them......well, it would not be pretty

Cast iron chicken fryer
Chef knife
Paring Knife
8 qt Enameled cast iron dutch oven
Stainless steel 2 or 3 qt saucepan


----------



## Claire (Nov 27, 2004)

Once upon a time, many years ago, as teenagers, one of my sisters and I decided to go on a chop sticks diet.  We could eat whatever we wanted, as long as we ate it with chop sticks.  I don't remember what the results were for sis, but in my case ... I became GREAT at eating with chop sticks.  So good that while eating in Honolulu's china town with two Chinese friends (who were sisters), one observed me eating oxtail soup (I was eating the meat off of the bone using chopsticks), and said something to her sister.  They giggled, and of course I asked my friend what her sister said.  She thought for a few minutes and translated that I ate more elegantly than anyone she'd ever seen (she and her sister needed the assistance of their fingers to nibble off the bone).  Quite often when living there I got comments on my skill.  When I tell people how I learned, they crack up.  A real foodie can get around any obstacle to get to good food!


----------



## Chopstix (Nov 28, 2004)

Alton Brown's Basic Culinary Toolbox consists of the following (from this book 'I'm Just Here for the Food' Too bad I can't type in his many invaluable comments about each of these items...)

Knives (8-inch Asian style cleaver, a semi-flexible boning knife, a French-style paring knife, a serrated electric knife, and a 12-in cimeter)
12-inch Cast-Iron Skillet
5-Quart Casserole
8-inch Teflon-Coated Fry Pan ($12)
3-Quart Saucier with lid
12-inch Saute Pan with lid
Dutch Oven
10-inch Stainless-Steel Fry Pan
8 to 12 Quart Stock Pot
Electric Skillet
Tongs
Cooling Rack
Heat-Resistant Rubber Spatulas
Heavy-Duty Stainless Steel Bowl with a Nearly round bottom
Digital Scale
Thermometers
Salad Spinner
Cutting Boards
Spray Bottles
Side Towels


----------



## pdswife (Nov 28, 2004)

*Kitchen needs*

Your lists are all great!

I have a few knifes I couldn't live with out
and a few large bowls and fry pans of good quality...

but, the most important thing I have is a husband that 
cleans up after me!  hehehhe


----------



## subfuscpersona (Dec 3, 2004)

re Alton Brown's Basic Culinary Toolbox

The list is good except
- electric skillet (why? there are already skillets for the stove)
- salad spinner (I haven't used mine in years)

I personally don't like electric knives.


----------



## Lifter (Dec 15, 2004)

Lots of great "last minute gifts" here for Christmas!  

And ones that will "count" as they are all so useful!

Lifter


----------



## Michael in FtW (Dec 15, 2004)

(1) Julia Child
(2) Jeff Smith
(3) Jacques Pepin
(4) Graham Kerr
(5) Biba Caggiano


----------



## Chopstix (Dec 17, 2004)

subfuscpersona said:
			
		

> re Alton Brown's Basic Culinary Toolbox
> 
> The list is good except
> - electric skillet (why? there are already skillets for the stove)
> ...



Let me quote from AB --

"An electric skillet is a must-have because of its versatility.  It's got a vast, open, non-stick plain just begging for pancakes, fried eggs, bacon, free-form crepes, pan-seared steak, and more.  The thermostat keeps the oil at just the right temp for frying too.  And best of all, even top of the line models rarely cost more than thirty dollars.  When shopping, look for a 12-inch model with a calibrated thermostat, sturdy design, and a tall tight-fitting lid with an adjustable steam vent.

If I want a steak and it's too hot in the kitchen already and I don't have time to fire up the grill, I'll take my eletric skillet out on the screened-in porch and sear away from the comfort of my lounge chair.  Not all out-of-kitchen cooking experiences have to involve a grill.  I'm a big fan of electricity.  The skillet comes with a stove-top model.  What I like about the electrical angle is control and convenience.  All these devices come with thermostats, so I don't have to fiddle around too much with heat maintenance."

On the Salad Spinner

"Moisture on your salad greens is good, but moisture on the greens is bad."  Usine centrifgal force, a good salad spinner is the best way to dry greens fast..."


----------



## buckytom (Dec 17, 2004)

chopstix, i love the signature line. to me that's the definition of perception... and life is nothing but a perception...


----------



## Psiguyy (Dec 18, 2004)

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> 1.  One great multi-purpose knife, like a chef's knife
> 2.  One ten inch cast-iron fry pan, Lodge/Wagner/Griswold quality
> 3.  One 2 quart sauce pan, preferably high quality stainless try-ply steel
> 4.  One high quality cooktop with an accurate oven
> ...



Goodweed, I like your list, but I don't think I can do without at least one non-stick frying pan.  Sometimes, I just don't want to fry with so much oil or I'm frying a thin piece of fish that just won't release from a stainless steel pan until it's over cooked.  

As for the cast iron frying pan, I like my 12" pan the most.  I generally use my 8" and 12" the most.  

The stock pot, I'd get one with a basket insert so it can serve triple duty not only as a stock pot, but as a pasta pot and a steamer.


----------



## Chopstix (Dec 18, 2004)

buckytom said:
			
		

> chopstix, i love the signature line. to me that's the definition of perception... and life is nothing but a perception...



Thanks Bucky   

Here's more on perception from Antoine de Saint-Exupery:

"It is only with the heart that one can see rightly; what is essential is invisible to the eye."

I have his 'The Little Prince' books permanently on my bedside table -  in English and French. It's great to read it in the original French.


----------



## Caine (Dec 29, 2004)

A good quality, steel wok. I could never live without my wok.


----------



## DigitalAether (Jan 5, 2005)

12 inch cast iron skillet
14 inch wok
8 inch chefs knife
stainless steel mixing bowl
2 quart saucepan

I could survive with just those, but I wouldn't be happy about it. I like having the right tool for the job.


----------



## htc (Jan 6, 2005)

Only thing I would add to the list is a good pair of cooking chop sticks.  I really don't know how people live w/o this. I use it all the time, and not just w/ Asian food.


----------



## leigh (Jan 7, 2005)

htc said:
			
		

> Only thing I would add to the list is a good pair of cooking chop sticks.  I really don't know how people live w/o this. I use it all the time, and not just w/ Asian food.



I would really like to know more this!  Please elaborate?  Thanks!!


----------



## htc (Jan 7, 2005)

The obvious would be stir fry, but other things such as beating eggs, and when I made frozen juice, I use one chop stick to mix, when I cook anything that needs to be flipped (i.e. meat or a big piece of veggie),etc. I think I basically use it in place of tongs or sometimes a whisk.  Though I don't bake w/ chopsticks.   

Here are some things you guys probably haven't seen (unless you live in an Asian household, or have been to China Town lately)  

After cooking a poached or steamed chicken, the chicken needs to be hung and dried out properly if you want it to taste good.  So if you take the extra large cooking chopstick and poke it under the wing in the carcass part, you can get some cooking twine, and hang the chicken on the knob of your kitchen cupboards and let it dry. My mom taught me this.  Just make sure to place a plate or something to catch all the liquid that drips off.  

Also, when I don't have anymore room in my fridge, I use chopsticks and place it a bowl that has saran wrap on it, this gives me space so that I can put another bowl or plate on top of the chopsticks.


----------



## vilasman1 (Jan 7, 2005)

At the risk of being boo-ed  

I know some folks despise analon cookware, but I have collected several pieces, 1 qt, 2 qt and 3 qt with Lids and a 8" skillet, all of the discount aisle at marshall's ( i always feel so out of place winding my way through all the women's stuff to get to the pots and pan's ) but I got them for 1/3 of what I would have paid at the department store even when they were on after christmas sale.
I've made omelets and scrambled eggs in the skillet and cream of wheat in the 1 qt and everything just wipes out. The skillet cost about the same as my cast iron skillet.

2ndly and this is real heresy, kitchen electrics.  Kitchen power tools. First one that I got was a handblender. Which half way did several things but nothing well except blend things in deep containers. Next I got a 5 cu Braun food processor. It worked well with it's multiple speeds, but was too large for doing onions and peppers and other small batchs and to small to bake cakes or grate large batchs of cheese or other things for holiday meals.

Then I got the K/A that I have now. That has 3 different size bowls. I love it cause i can chop slice and otherwise whack up 3 different batch's of stuff to dump in my wok or pot without washing anything, cook and then put everything in the dishwasher and I am ready to begin again!

I love my blender and mixer as well, but they aren't essential.


----------



## Chopstix (Jan 7, 2005)

htc said:
			
		

> After cooking a poached or steamed chicken, the chicken needs to be hung and dried out properly if you want it to taste good.  So if you take the extra large cooking chopstick and poke it under the wing in the carcass part, you can get some cooking twine, and hang the chicken on the knob of your kitchen cupboards and let it dry.



Hi htc! This is interesting! I've been looking for a way to hang my poached chicken to dry. But I don't understand what you mean by 'poking it under the wing'.  Do you mean you'll skewer the chicken thru both armpits   using one chopstick?


----------



## htc (Jan 7, 2005)

Yup, that's all you have to do.  Make sure to use the big cooking chopstick, not the eating ones, cuz it'll break. 

I've always wondered why this makes a difference, but it does...


----------



## Chopstix (Jan 7, 2005)

Thanks htc! I do have a pair of cooking chopsticks.  Never used them though. (I prefer tongs). But now I'll break the giant chopsticks out of their wrapper!


----------



## DigitalAether (Jan 8, 2005)

vilasman1 said:
			
		

> At the risk of being boo-ed
> 
> I know some folks despise analon cookware...


What is the gripe about Anolon? I use stainless steel for most of my stovetop cookware, with a couple of cast iron pieces, but I have been thinking about an Anolon Omelette pan. I currently use a cheapie can't even remember the brand name non-stick pan for my Omelette pan and love it, but it is losing its non-stick. I make Omelettes several times a week and wouldn't use anything but something with a non-stick surface.


----------



## mikegeorge (Jan 11, 2005)

I also cook omeletes several times a week. Have you considered the Lodge "Chef Skillet". I have 2 of them now and would not consider a non-stick pan after using these. Properly seasoned I think they perform better than any non-stick coating.

https://secure.lodgemfg.com/storefront/product1.asp?menu=logic&idProduct=3936


----------



## Claire (Jan 16, 2005)

Have also used cooking chop sticks as a steamer.  Just X them over a little boiling water (obviously a wok or other slope sided pan), and you can put meat or large vegs on them to steam.


----------

